# race results from regs southside raceway



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race results from gregs southside raceway*

gregs southside reac resulte 4 Friday jan 8th


indys 

1st john s 123 laps 
2nd jon 117
3rd brian 116
4th corky 116
5th Darrell 112
6th bruce 108
7th russ 101
8th greg 95




flexis 

1st Darrell 123
2nd johns 122
3rd jon 122
4th rick s 120
5th brian 117
6th Kerry 117
7th phil 112
8th bruce 107
9th corky 103
10th russ 87



fcrs corky 112
2nd jon 111
3rd johns 111
4th rick s 109
5th Darrell 107
6th Kerry 107
7th bruce 105
8th phil 105
9th brian 103


hard bodys 


1st jon 148
2nd Kerry 145
3rd rick s 142
4th brian 141
5th russ 141
6th Darrell 136
7th phil 135
8th bruce 131
9th corky 122



results from fri jan 8th 2016:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Check that 1st place Flexi. Must be cheating!!


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

That's right I need cheat more just don't get caught! But it was a fun night with some pretty good battles


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

cheating here its called not falling off gets u a win.:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

where is this regs raceway you speak of?:freak:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

how is Reg anyway?


----------

